# Samsung C32HG70  im Test. HDR & Freesync 2 for Gaming?



## Gurdi (25. Juni 2018)

*Samsung C32HG70 HDR for Gaming?*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Einleitung 
- Technische Details und Features 
- Testsystem und verwendete Software 
- Lieferumfang 
- Verarbeitung, Optik und Materialqualität 
- Zusammenbau und Anschluss 
- Erster Eindruck,Ergonomie und Bildqualität 
- Software und Konfigurationsmenü 
- Too big to fail? UHD vs. WQHD 
- 144Hz Gaming mit Freesync 2 
- HDR für Gaming, schon heute sein Geld wert? 
- Zusatzfeatures, nützlich oder Spielerei? 
- Nobody is perfect? 
- Fazit 

*Einleitung*​Als begeisterter Hardwareenthusiast habe ich mich sehr auf das Gerät gefreut.
Ich selbst hatte bisher einen U28D590 Samsung Monitor mit UHD Auflösung sowie 60hz. Das Panel konnte 10Bit(via FRC) wiedergeben und verfügte über einen sehr guten Kontrast wie auch Helligkeit. Zweifelsfrei kein High End Produkt, aber für das gebotene, war P/L einfach unschlagbar. Ich bin bis heute mit diesem Monitor sehr zufrieden gewesen und würde Ihn auch jederzeit weiterempfehlen. Trotzdem hatte er natürlich auch schwächen, mir fehlte z.B. schmerzlich eine Justierung in der Höhe weshalb ich das Panel aufgebockt habe mit einer Unterlage um einen besseren Blickwinkel zu erhalten. Auch war die Reaktionszeit in Verbindung mit 60Hz jetzt sicherlich nicht das was man als "geschmeidig" bezeichnen würde, vor allem schnelle Onlinespiele wie Vermintide 2, wo es gerne zu hektischen Bewegungen kommt, haben stellenweise starkes Ghosting erzeugt. Bei spielen wie Quake Champions bei denen es auf jede Millisekunde ankommt, hatte ich auch gelegentlich das Gefühl, das mein Inputlag mir nicht immer zum Vorteil gereicht.

Das nun von mir getestete Modell, hätte ich fast schon vor einigen Monaten gekauft, da ich aber noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Panel war und ich bedenken hatte auf eine niedrigere Auflösung als meine jetzige zu wechseln, das Projekt wieder begraben.
Trotzdem hat mich natürlich insbesondere die QLED Technik samt Quantom dot Filter interessiert und auch HDR wollte ich gerne selbst am heimischen Rechner erleben. Das warten auf eine breitere Auswahl an Monitoren, die diese Features vereinen, war bisher vergebens. Die QLED Reihe von Samsung steht mit ihrer Ausstattung immer noch ziemlich konkurrenzlos dar.

Bei meinen Bewertungen, die ich bewusst stellenweise subjektiv schildern werde, sollte man also bedenken, das ich ursprünglich eine deutlich höhere Pixeldichte gewohnt bin von meinem 28Zoll UHD Panel. Ich selbst, habe bis dato auch nie einen Monitor mit mehr als 75Hz genutzt, zwar habe ich da diverse Erfahrungen mit aus dem Bekanntenkreis, aber das ist sicherlich nicht das selbe wie, wenn man einen solchen über lange Zeit nutzt. Fundierte Testberichte mit exakten Messungen kann ich natürlich nicht liefern, daher fokussiere ich mich hier auf einen praxisnahen Eindruck. Der Artikel bietet über das Gerät hinaus auch Expertise zu Freesync 2 sowie HDR.Über das Inhaltsverzeichnis findet Ihr die für euch relevanten Punkte bei Bedarf.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


*Technische Details und Features*​*Modellbezeichnung:*LC32HG70QQNXZA
*Auflösung:* 2560 x 1440 (WQHD)
*Größe:* 31,5Zoll bzw. 81,28cm Bilddiagonale
*Abmessungen:* 	Breite: 724 mm x Höhe: 622 mm x Tiefe/Länge: 381 mm
*Format:*16:9
*Pixeldichte:*93ppi
*Paneltyp:* VA-Panel Curved(1800R Krümmung)
*Beleuchtung:*  QLED mit Quantom Dot
*Helligkeit:* 350 cd (600cd Peak)
*Kontrast:* 3000:1
*Bildwiederholrate:* 144Hz
*Syncronisation:* Ja/Freesync 2 (48-144Hz)
*LFC:*Ja
*Flicker Free:*Ja
*HDR:*Ja, erfüllt HDR 600 Spezifikation
*Anschlussmöglichkeiten:* 2x HDMI, 1x Displayport
*Reaktionszeit:* 1ms msrpt
*Pixelfehlerklasse:* 2

*Testsystem und verwendete Software*​*Folgendes Testsystem wird verwendet:*
- Intel Skylake 6700k @4,4Ghz
- 16GB DDR4 Ram, Kingston Hyper X @3066Mhz
- Asus Z170 Pro Gaming mit neuster Biosversion 3805
- Radeon RX Vega 64 mit Morpheus 2 Umbau @1540Mhz Core und 1,08Ghz HBM Takt.
- Asus Phoebus Soundkarte via PCI Express.
- Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition 

*Folgende Software wurde zum testen verwendet:*
Bildwiederholfrequenz, Reaktionszeit und Syncronisation
Quake Champions
Warhammer Vermintide 2
Dirt 4 Rally
Total War Warhammer 2

HDR Funktionalität
Middel Earth:Shadow of War
Final Fantasy XV Demo
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Resident Evil 7: Biohazard
Power DVD 14 Ultra

Bildqualität, Immersion und Kontrast:
Subnautica
Prey
Wolfenstein II:The new Colossus
Quake Champions
Warhammer Vermintide 2
Final Fantasy XV Demo


*Lieferumfang*​
Im Lieferumfang war folgendes enthalten:

Monitorpanel
Teleskoparm mit Dual Hide Funktion sowie Pivot Funktion
Standfuß
Adapter für Vesa Wandhalterung 100x100
Abdeckmanschette für den Teleskoparm
Abdeckung für die Anschlussleiste auf der Rückseite
HDMI Kabel (2,0m)
Displayport Kabel (2,0m)
USB 3.0 Kabel (1,5m)
230V Kaltgerätekabel (1,5m)
CD-Rom mit Monitortreiber, Anleitung als PDF und dem Tool "Easy Setting Box"
Garantiekarte
Schnellanleitung zur Montage
Zu meiner Überraschung, war kein Klinke auf Klinke Kabel vorhanden, um den rückwärtigen Anschluss zu nutzen. Wer diesen also betreiben möchte, benötigt ein solches Kabel, um den MIC In zu nutzen. Lustigerweise empfiehlt der Hersteller eine maximale Länge von 1,5m beim Displayportkabel, legt aber selbst ein 2,0m Kabel bei.Das Audiosignal wird via Displayport oder HDMI geschliffen und kann am Panel abgegriffen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Verarbeitung, Optik und Materialqualität*​Der Monitor wird in einer imposanten Verpackung geliefert. Diese finde ich sehr ansprechend und vermittelt, auch eine klare Gamer Ausrichtung in ansprechendem Design.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem öffnen der Verpackung erwartet einen ein aufgeräumtes Inneres. Alles was zur Montage benötigt wird, ist im Styropor sauber eingelassen. Kleinteile, Kabel und Dokumentationen finden sich aufgeräumt in einem schicken Pappkarton.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das eigentliche Panel kommt dann im unteren Bereich und überrascht sofort mit seiner wuchtigen Größe und dem massiven Gewicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verarbeitung ist etwas durchwachsen muss ich sagen. Die Abdeckung der hinteren Anschlüsse ist recht billig verarbeitet, die Halteklammern und die Innenseite sind unsauber gegossen und teils sehr scharfkantig.
Der Teleskoparm wirkt sehr solide, hat aber eine unschöne Kunststoffnaht an der Unterseite und auf der Oberseite ein sichtbares Spaltmaß. Eine Halteklammer hilft beim ordentlichen verlegen der Kabel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Standfuß ist lediglich ein einfaches Stück Kunststoff, es deutet sich zwar eine leicht geschliffene Optik an der Vorderseite an, diese kommt aber kaum zur Geltung und ist mehr Makulatur als eine optische Bereicherung. Für ein Gerät in dieser Preisklasse, das sich klar an Gamer richtet, wäre da etwas mehr drin gewesen wie ich finde. Positiv jedoch die gummierten Füße an der Unterseite, was ein zerkratzen des Schreibtisches verhindert.
Das selbe trifft auf den Rahmen des Panels zu, die Vorderseite ist in keiner Form optisch aufgewertet und lediglich strukturierter Kunststoff. Der seitlich umfassende Rahmen kommt in einer dezenten Aluoptik mit leichtem Schliff daher. Das schlichte Design mag sicherlich einigen Leuten gefallen, aber für einen Monitor der sich klar an Gamer richtet, könnte es durchaus auch das ein oder andere optische Highlight geben.
Trotzdem passt der Monitor  gut in meine Gegebenheiten. Meine Razer Chroma V2(Tastatur) hat einen ähnlichen Stil und auch mein Define R5(Gehäuse) und die flankierenden Teufel Concept Boxen setzt eher auf Understatement statt auf aufgebretzelten Gaminglook. Von daher ist die Designentscheidung des Herstellers nachvollziehbar und deckt sicherlich ein breiteres Kundenspektrum ab, als ein durchgestylter Gamingmonitor.
Ein wenig Klavierlackoptik hätte dem Rahmen aber auch nicht geschadet, wie ich finde.

Die Verarbeitung des Panels ist im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Bauteilen im Grunde gut. Das Panel ist solide, schwer und macht haptisch einen guten Eindruck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zusammenbau und Anschluss*​Der Zusammenbau des Displays geht einfach von der Hand und ist selbst für Laien spielend zu erledigen. Die Schnellanleitung ist hier mehr als ausreichend, die 4 Schrauben des Teleskoparms und die 2 des Standfußes sind schnell montiert, es reicht ein einfacher Schraubenzieher und die Montage lässt sich leicht mit einer Person bewerkstelligen. Zeitaufwand, keine 3 Minuten. 
Die Aufnahme für den Teleskoparm oder wahlweise der Wandhalterung, die ebenfalls beiliegt, ist sauber verarbeitet und hat noch eine kleine Haltenase in der die jeweilige Haltevorrichtung sauber einrastet und direkt arretiert. Diese gibt auch nochmal zusätzlichen halt und stärkt das vertrauen in die Halterungskonstruktion.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manche Hersteller lösen die Montage auch mit einfachen Stecksystemen, in Anbetracht des Gewichts des Panels(fast 10KG), ziehe ich jedoch Schrauben einer Steckverbindung hier klar vor. Nachteilig sind diese nur, wenn man beabsichtigt das Gerät öfters zu transportieren.

Die Anschlüsse des Displays sind sauber aufgereiht und in einer Mulde eingelassen, die im Nachgang dann mit der Abdeckung noch verblendet werden kann.
Das Netzkabel ist unglücklich gewählt, der angewinkelte Stecker stellt sich als kontraproduktiv dar, zeigt er doch entgegen der angedachten Kabelführung der Blende. Das Kabel ist mit 1,5m Länge eh nicht sonderlich lang und man verliert beim sauberen verlegen nochmals zusätzlich Länge.
Die Montage in der Mulde ist etwas Fummelei, vor allem das anbringen der Blende. Ich hab diese einmal montiert, musste dann aber wegen dem Firmwareupdate nochmal dran und hab das Teil dann genervt in den Karton zurück verfrachtet. Man sollte alles direkt anschließen, was man dran haben möchte. Bei dem schweren Display nachträglich in beengten Platzverhältnissen z.B. noch ein USB Kabel anstecken macht keinen Spaß. Um die Funktion SuperCharge zu nutzen muss der SS2 Anschluss genutzt werden, ein BIOS Flash via USB geht nur am SS1. Der Anschluss Service ist gleichzeitig auch der Anschluss für den AudioOut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Gerät dann zusammengebaut, macht es einen wuchtigen Eindruck.Der Teleskoparm macht seine Sache gut und lässt sich sauber bedienen. Die Aufhängung schwingt etwas nach, wenn man den Monitor verstellt, was aber bei dem Gewicht keine wirklich Überraschung ist. Alle angeschlossenen Kabel wurden korrekt erkannt und funktionieren auf Anhieb.

*Erster Eindruck, Ergonomie und Bildqualität*​Nun denn, das Panel wurde aufgebaut und eingesteckt.
Schon beim Anzeigen meines Desktops bin ich überrascht über die klaren Kontraste und die helle Darstellung. Alles wirkt knackig konturiert und hat kräftig leuchtende Farben.

Der Monitor lässt sich in der Ergonomie auf wirklich jede Situation abstimmen, sofern genug Platz auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch vorhanden ist! Das Display benötigt davon nämlich eine ganze Menge.
Vor allem die Tiefe ist außergewöhnlich durch die Dual Hink Funktion. Mein altes Gerät benötigte eine Tiefe von knapp 17cm, der C32HG70 mit rund 38cm mehr als das Doppelte!
Die Tiefe ist abhängig von der eingestellten Höhe des Geräts, je niedriger in der Höhe der Bildschirm stehen soll, umso mehr Tiefe braucht das Gerät im gesamten.  Die Tiefe relativiert sich etwas, wenn man den Monitor von der Höhe im oberen Drittel einstellt, dann ist das Display nicht ganz so weit vorne, wie der Fuß. Gute 28cm Tiefe sollte man aber schon einkalkulieren, gemessen von der Wand aus. Hinzu kommt, dass der Hersteller 10cm Abstand empfiehlt, damit das Gerät ausreichend Belüftet werden kann.
Idealerweise hat man also noch etwas Platz zur Wand hin und einen gewissen Abstand zum Display von seiner Sitzposition.  Das benötigt alles in der Summe eine Menge Platz. Zwar schadet es nicht unbedingt, recht nah an dem Display zu sitzen, trotz seiner fulminanten Größe von 81,5 cm Diagonale, doch muss man diesen Platz im Gesamten auch erst mal haben!
Das Display lässt sich zu jeder Seite hin neigen und drehen, in der Höhe und damit gleichzeitig auch in der Tiefer verstellen, damit optimal auf die Bedürfnisse des Anwenders konfigurieren. 
Nachdem ich das Display mit seinen hervorragenden, ergonomischen Einstellmöglichkeiten auf meine Position abgestimmt habe, kann es losgehen.

Als erstes wird natürlich das zuletzt gespielte Game gestartet(in meinem Fall Quake Champions), da hier der Eindruck des alten Monitors noch am präsentesten ist.
Bereits im Ladebildschirm fällt das kräftige Schwarz auf, indem die Herstellerlogos knallig leuchten. Angekommen im Menübildschirm vermittelt der Monitor sofort eine viel eindrücklichere Atmosphäre, als mein altes Gerät. Details kommen besser zur Geltung, die Farben leuchten kräftiger, das ganze Bild wirkt einfach viel intensiver als mit dem alten Gerät.

Die erste runde Quake fühlt sich dann auch angenehm flüssig an, alles wirkt direkter, schneller, flüssiger. Die Level wirken tiefer, die Lava und Säurebecken leuchten mich förmlich an.
Die jetzt niedrigere Auflösung und deutlich geringere Pixeldichte gegenüber meinem alten Gerät, fallen mir fürs erste kaum auf.
Ich bin positiv überrascht, mit einer so deutlichen Verbesserung habe ich nicht gerechnet. Das Display zieht einen förmlich in das Spiel hinein, trotz Tageslicht in meinem Büro, strahlt das Display kräftige Farben aus und die Helligkeit überzeugt auf Anhieb.

Nach anpassen der Einstellungen auf meine Präferenzen, bietet die Bildqualität keinen Anlass zum meckern. Das Bild ist lebendig und klar, der Schwarzwert hervorragend und die Ausleuchtung gleichmäßig und kräftig. Die Krümmung des Displays empfinde ich durchweg als Bereicherung. Gerade bei Subnautica ist es einfach klasse, wenn man im U-Boot sitzt und durch das Meer taucht. Mitten drin, statt nur dabei kann ich da nur sagen, klasse! Auch in Shootern wie Quake Champions oder Prey, fühlt man sich direkt hinein versetzt. Wer Bedenken bzgl. der Krümmung hat, sollte dies nochmal überdenken, es ist für mich ein klares Pro Argument, es steigert die Immersion deutlich und ist mit dem lebendigen Bild des Panels für mich ein deutlicher Fortschritt.

Das PWM Flickern, womit manche Probleme haben, nehme ich schlicht nicht wahr. Hatte noch nie Probleme damit und auch hier keine gehabt. Kann also dies bzgl. nicht viel zu beitragen.

*Software, Firmware und Konfigurationsmenü*​Auf der beiliegenden CD befindet sich ein Treiber für den Monitor, die Software Easy Settings Box, sowie die Anleitung(51 Seiten) in mehreren Sprachen.
Der Monitortreiber sollte installiert werden, mit dem normalen Plug and Play Treiber gibt es Probleme bei der Nutzung vom Sync. 
Die Software Easy Settings Box dient dem aufteilen von Monitorbereichen und dem ansteuern mehrere Geräte. Auch lässt sich das Display damit in mehrere Bereiche aufteilen und dann ansteuern. Die Software ist schlank und funktional aufgebaut und durchaus bei entsprechendem Einsatzgebiet zu gebrauchen.
Die Anleitung enthält keine sonderlichen Überraschungen, ein kurzes Überfliegen ist aber ratsam, wie ich finde.

Der Monitor verfügt über ein umfangreiches Konfigurationsmenü und was ich besonders zu schätzen weiß, eine Infoanzeige die die aktuelle Bildwiederholrate anzeigt. Diese kann bis zu 2 Minuten angezeigt werden. Dies hat mir ermöglicht, die Nutzung und Funktionsweise von Freesync2 exakt zu beobachten und zu protokollieren. Sehr gut Samsung!
Das Menü lässt sich leicht über den rückseitig angebrachten Joystick bedienen, es ist der selbe wie bei den Vorgängermodellen bei Samsung und lässt sich für mich intuitiv bedienen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich bis zu drei Profile auf Schnelltasten zu legen, auf diese Funktion gehe ich weiter unten unter "Zusatzfeatures nützlich oder Spielerei" nochmal detailliert drauf ein.
Das Menü ist übersichtlich und ansprechend gestaltet, ein wenig Einarbeitung ist aber notwendig, aufgrund des Funktionsumfangs. Was sehr nervig ist beim konfigurieren über das Menü, ist dass viele Schaltflächen ausgegraut sind, da die Funktionen sehr oft voneinander abhängig sind. Was erst mal plausibel klingt, mutet beim HG70 in ständigem rumprobieren aus welche Funktion X die Funktion Y ausschließt.

Ist z.B. der Ökomodus aktiviert lässt sich quasi nichts mehr einstellen. Ist Freesync aktiviert, kann man die Reaktionszeit nicht mehr einstellen, ist der Kinomodus aktiviert habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf Kontrast oder Schärfe usw. usw.
Hier hilft nur rumprobieren, zwar werden die Ausschlusskriterien auch in der Anleitung detailliert erläutert, aber ums ausprobieren kommt man meist nicht drum herum.

Auf alle Funktionen hier detailliert einzugehen würde  den Rahmen sprengen, ich erwähne einfach mal einige wichtige, die besonders hervorstechen oder aufgefallen sind.
-Augenschonmodus: Klingt toll denkt man sich, gerade nachts beim surfen, aber dieser Modus ist in meinen Augen unbrauchbar. Das Bild wird völlig verstümmelt im Kontrast und ein milchiger Schleier erhält Einzug. Meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar.
-Vordefinierte Bildmodi: Sind teils recht gut untereinander abgegrenzt, der FPS Modus erhöht die Helligkeit in dunklen Bereichen spürbar, während der RPG Modus schöne Kontraste und ein sattes Schwarz aufweist.
Die Modi sind durchweg brauchbar wie ich finde und wie so oft Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich bevorzuge RPG oder Standard sRGB Modus. Es fehlt leider ein Officemodus oder ähnliches, schön wäre ein Modi mit reduzierter Helligkeit sowie kälterer Farbtemperatur gewesen.
-Freesync: Es gibt Standard Engine, sowie Ultimate Engine zur Auswahl.
Der Modus Standard Engine besitzt aber im Grunde eigentlich keinerlei Vorteile, die Syncrange beträgt hiermit 120-144Hz. Ziemlich mager und nur in klar definierten Games brauchbar.
Der Ultimate Engine Modus ermöglicht eine Syncrange von 48-144Hz. , wobei diese aber mit LFC noch deutlich weiter runter geht. Näheres dazu findet Ihr weiter unten im Artikel bei "144Hz Gaming mit Freesync2".
Reaktionszeit: Der Wert lässt sich nur verändern, wenn Freesync deaktiviert ist. Zudem führt er zu einer geringeren Helligkeit des Displays. Er dient der Reduktion von Motion Blur und macht Sinn, wenn Ihr den Monitor ohne Freesync nutzt, also z.B. mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte oder aber stets die 144Hz anliegen haben möchtet ohne Freesync.
-Local Dimming: Der Wert auf Auto ermöglicht HDR, sollte also wenn möglich stets aktiviert sein.
-Im Konfigurationsmenü findet man auch löblicherweise, einen Bericht der Werkskalibrierung des Geräts. Mein Delta E Wert wird mit 2,77 angegeben, ein sehr guter Wert wie ich finde.

Alles in allem ist der Funktionsumfang üppig, es war bei mir nicht nötig das Gerät selbst zu kalibrieren. Einen auffälligen Farbstich konnte ich nicht feststellen, der Schärfe-Wert ist mit 60 in der Werkseinstellung auch ausgeglichen konfiguriert. Das Menü gefällt durch intuitive Bedienung, ansprechendes Design und hohem Funktionsumfang. Geizt aber teilweise etwas mit Informationen zu den jeweiligen Einstellungen und gibt keine Hinweise, welche Funktionen sich gegenseitig ausschließen bzw. warum eine Funktion sich nicht aktivieren lässt.

Die Firmwareversion kann man im OSD unter Informationen nachschauen. Ein Update der Firmware ist möglich, indem man einen USB-Stick in den dafür vorgesehenen USB Port (SS1) am Gerät selbst anschließt. Das OSD Hauptmenü durch drücken aufruft und dann 5 Sekunden lang den Joystick nach unten gedrückt hält. Die aktuellste Firmware für den C32 ist von 2017. Auf der Homepage unter Support bekommt man aber einen Treiber von Mai 2018 angezeigt, dieser ist aber lediglich für den C27 vorgesehen. Mit einem kleinen Trick lässt er sich aber auf dem C32 aufspielen, und zwar indem man den Dateinamen der .Bin Datei abändert von "m-HG727CCAA-1019.1[27EB]" in "m-HG732CCAA-1019.1[27EB]". Damit updatet auch der C32 auf die aktuelle Version. Dadurch funktioniert aber das Arena Lightning nicht mehr.
Samsung erwähnt dieses vorgehen konkret in der Anleitung, es ist aber nicht klar, ob ein durchführen in dieser Form vorgesehen/gewünscht ist. Leider kommuniziert Samsung dies auf seiner Homepage in keiner Weise, stellt bei der Suche nach Firmware für den C32HG70 diese Datei zur Verfügung im Download, aber ohne Änderung der .Bin Datei lässt sich kein Update ausführen auf dem C32. Für detailliertere Tests fehlt mir leider die Zeit, da ich erst recht spät hinter diese Methode gekommen bin. Ich trage es gegebenenfalls nach.


*Too big to fail? UHD vs. WQHD*​32 Zoll alias 81,5cm Diagonale in WQHD sind schon eine Ansage.
Die meisten Hersteller produzieren Monitore mit diesen Specs, eher in 27 Zoll, die dann rund 109ppi(Pixeldichte per Inch) haben. Die HG70 Serie wartet ebenfalls auch mit einem fast identischen 27Zöller auf.

Die Pixeldichte des C32HG70 liegt mit 93ppi jetzt nicht sonderlich hoch, vergleicht man diese z.B. mit einem guten FHD Monitor, wie dem C24FG70, der eine Pixeldichte von 94ppi aufweist, bei einer Größe von 60cm oder meinem Vorgänger dem Samsung U28E590  mit satten 157ppi wirkt der Wert schon fast mickrig.

Also Pixelmatsch auf der Mattscheibe? Ganz und gar nicht.
Überraschend muss ich feststellen, dass die WQHD Auflösung selbst bei einem Display dieser Größe, gute Ergebnisse erzielt, trotz recht niedriger ppi.
In Subnautica mit seinem eher bunten Look, gibt es eigentlich kaum Szenen in denen man die "zu geringe" Auflösung bemerkt. Alles wirkt klar gezeichnet und wirkt optisch ansprechend.
Das selbe trifft auf Wolfenstein II zu, ebenfalls ein Spiel was eher wenig zum flimmern neigt. Hier muss man schon an weit entfernten Objekten mit der Lupe suchen um einen deutlichen Makel festzustellen.

Für mein verwöhntes Auge, sind die Schwachstellen im Detail aber trotzdem sichtbar.
In Prey sieht man vor allem an der goldenen Pistole entlang der feinen Kanten, die fehlende Pixeldichte. Die feine Gravur flimmert deutlich sichtbar in Bewegung.
In Quake Champions sehe ich bei der Auswahl meines Champions, auch deutlich den Unterschied zu meinen vorherigen 157ppi, die Schrotflinte von Terrorbilly flimmert deutlich sichtbar entlang der abgestuften Linien. Ingame sieht man es am besten, wenn man Quaddamage oder Protection hat und der fein leuchtende Schimmer sich über die Waffe legt.
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das Quake generell zu flimmern neigt, auch die Treiberforcierung mit 16xAF und HQAF bringt nur wenig Abhilfe. Das Flimmern ist mir auch bereits mit meinem UHD Panel aufgefallen und hat mich gestört, war aber dort natürlich nicht so ausgeprägt

In Vermintide 2 lässt sich das gut darstellen, wenn Objekte zur Darstellung umrandet werden. Auf den Screenshots sollte man das unabhängig eures Displays eigentlich gut sehen.
In der Regel spielt das im praktischen Gebrauch bei diesen Spielen aber kaum eine Rolle, wer nicht aktiv sucht wird auch nicht groß was finden was Ihn stört. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen in denen das Spielgefühl für mein empfinden deutlich gestört wird.

Final Fantasy XV ist so ein Fall. In meiner Benchmarkszene am Galdin Kai ist die WQHD Auflösung für mich sofort und deutlich erkennbar. Alles wirkt leicht milchig, entfernte Objekte, oder feine Strukturen flimmern stark, vor allem in Bewegung. Das LOD im Spiel wirkt jetzt noch deutlich unangenehmer. Da ich nur die Demo verwende, habe ich keinen Zugriff auf die UHD Texturen, diese dürften einiges mindern. Die geringe Pixeldichte macht sich also stellenweise durchaus bemerkbar.

Das Up,- und Downscaling des Displays funktioniert einwandfrei, an der Bildqualität gibt es bei beiden Varianten nichts zu meckern. Nativ ist natürlich immer erste Wahl, aber ein Ausflug in 4K ist auf dem Display auch durchaus schön anzusehen und mildert auch das Flimmern. FHD Videos weisen ebenfalls keine Auffälligkeiten auf.

Mit 81,5 cm ist das Display schon hart an der Grenze der WQHD Auflösung. Die allgemeine Bildqualität tröstet über viel hinweg, dennoch sind 93ppi bei einem Monitor, bei dem man sich in der Regel recht nah vorm Display befindet, meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Die Größe hat dafür natürlich Ihre eigenen Vorteile. Gerade wer seinen PC Bildschirm auch mal für Ausflüge in Videos nutzt, den Bildschirm teilt oder einfach die Größe der Darstellung zu schätzen weiß, findet viel Freude an über 80cm Diagonale. Die Immersion durch die Größe des Bildschirms, die Nähe zu diesem und die leichte Krümmung haben Ihren Charme.
Wer jedoch wenig Platz am Schreibtisch hat(Siehe Aufbau und Installation) und/oder auf knack scharfe Bilder Wert legt, sollte eher zum LC27HG70 greifen, da dieser besser mit der WQHD Auflösung harmonieren dürfte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*144Hz Gaming mit Freesync 2*​Kommend von einem 60Hz Monitor hat mich natürlich die überlegene Bildwiederholrate von 144Hz besonders interessiert.Folgende Fragen standen dabei für mich im Raum:

Merkt man einen spürbaren Unterschied in Spielen? 
Absolut Ja, vor allem in Verbindung mit Sync fühlt sich selbst das Scrollen in Strategiespielen wie Total War oder Civilization 6 deutlich angenehmer an, von Spielen wie Vermintide 2 in denen man sich ständig hektisch umsieht  ganz zu schweigen.
Haben 144Hz auch außerhalb von Spielen einen Sinn?
Ebenfalls ein klares Ja! Schon beim browsen und scrollen merkt man eine glattere Wiedergabe überraschend deutlich.Wer sich einmal daran gewöhnt, hat es sicherlich schwer sich irgendwann wieder an ein 60Hz Panel zu setzen.
Personen die ständig wechseln, zwischen heimischen Rechner und Arbeits-PC kennen das Phänomen sicher.
Brauche ich 144Hz wirklich? 
Ein must have ist es definitiv nicht. Ich bin auch mit den 60Hz gut ausgekommen, für mich steht bei einem Monitor die Darstellungsqualität im Vordergrund. Wer aber gerne schnelle Spiele spielt, für den steht das Feature sicher mit an erster Stelle.
Treffe ich mit 144Hz besser in Shootern?
Jein! Die flüssigere Darstellung stellt zweifelsfrei einen Mehrwert dar. Wichtiger finde ich jedoch den InputLag in dem Zusammenhang. Der HG70 leistet hier sehr gute Arbeit. Man brauch aber nicht zu glauben dass das eigene Aming jetzt mit mehr Hz in neue Sphären katapultiert wird. Meine Stats in Quake haben sich nur unwesentlich verbessert, aber es macht definitiv mehr Spaß 

Einer der absoluten Highlights der QLED Panels von Samsung ist die bisher einzigartige Unterstützung von Freesync 2 HDR.
Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten die das Display zu beginn mit der Freesync Range hatte, wurde meins bereits mit aktueller Firmware ausgeliefert und der Treiber zeigt korrekt nach Aktivierung von Freesync Ultimate Engine 48-144Hz an. Für meine Vega64 eine mehr als ausreichende Range in WQHD. Weiter ist bekannt, das mit Freesync 2 HDR auch das zusätzliche Tonemapping entfällt was durch HDR entsteht.
Dafür muss das Spiel die Funktion jedoch gezielt unterstützen, siehe auch "HDR für Gaming" weiter unten.
Soweit, so unspektakulär eigentlich. Was ich jedoch hochinteressant finde an Freesync 2 bei diesem Panel ist die dynamische Anpassungen der Bildwiederholfrequenz via LFC!

Diese greift nämlich nicht nur unter 48Fps. sondern ist dynamisch und geht auch schon mal bis 55Fps mit und verwendet dabei den höchstmöglichen Multiplikator zwischen x2-x4 zum Multiplizieren,überschreitet dabei aber beim vervielfachen der Frames nicht die 120Hz Marke.

Klingt kompliziert? Ist es aber nicht.
Hat man wie im Beispiel auf dem Bild unten, knapp 40Fps, verwendet der Sync einen Multiplikator von x3 und läuft mit einer Bildwiederholrate von 120Hz.
Läuft ein Spiel nur mit 20Fps, wird ein Multi von x4 verwendet und eine Wiederholfrequenz von 80Hz ermöglicht.
Läuft das Spiel mit 55Fps wird ein Multiplikator von x2 verwendet und eine Wiederholfrequenz von 110Hz ermöglicht.
Lässt sich die Fps nicht duplizieren, also z.B. ein Wert von 78Fps, findet auch kein doubling statt und der Monitor syncronisiert die Wiederholrate 1zu1 dann auf 78Hz.

Die hiermit abgedeckte Bandbreite hat nach unten im Grunde eigentlich keine Grenzen, dadurch ermöglicht Freesync2  in allen erdenklichen Lagen eine flüssige Darstellung. Erst unterhalb von 20Fps wird es zunehmend zäh.
Natürlich sind 50Fps mit 100Hz Frequenz nicht besser als 100Fps mit 100Hz, trotzdem ist diese Umsetzung eigentlich genau das was man von so einer Funktion erwartet.Ein stets flüssiges Spielgefühl in allen Lagen. Hier haben Samsung und AMD wirklich mal gute Arbeit geleistet. 
Ein Multiplikator von x4  beim LFC is mir neu und auch die dynamische Anpassung die sich nicht strikt an der 48Fps Grenze orientiert gefällt mir gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach längerer suche hat das LFC hat jedoch auch einen Nachteil, entdecken konnte ich diesen in TW Warhammer 2. Wenn das LFC aktiv ist und ich den Bildausschnitt gleitend in eine Richtung in der vertikalen bewege, entsteht bei feingliedrigen Strukturen ein sehr auffälliger Effekt durch nachziehen des Bildes. Auf den Bildern die ich mit der Kamera gemacht habe sieht man es sehr gut denke ich, das Bild wird dadurch sehr unscharf und teilweise entsteht dabei wahrer Pixelbrei. Dies dürfte dem einschieben des Bildduplikats zu verdanken sein. Die Bilder sehen wirklich krass aus, wenn man es stark provoziert wie ich in diesem Test nimmt man dies auch deutlich wahr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konnte diesen krassen Effekt lediglich in TWW 2 so rekonstruieren, je niedriger die Fps desto deutlicher der negative Effekt. Eine Bewegungsunschärfe tritt auch ohne Sync ein bei dem Spiel, aber deutlich weniger sichtbar. Hohes Antialiasing verstärkt den Effekt nochmals deutlich. Entlastung bringt ein hochstellen der Reaktionszeit auf "faster" oder "fastest" ohne Sync oder Fps- oberhalb der LFC Grenze mit Sync.
In anderen Szenarien tritt dieser Effekt nicht zumindest nicht derart wahrnehmbar. Ob dies allgemein ein Aspekt von LFC ist oder sich auf Freesync 2 oder das Panel selbst bezieht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.Die Nachteile des LFC sind mir erst spät aufgefallen, hier wäre mal ein Artikel eines Hardwaremagazins wünschenswert(wink an PCGH  ) zu LFC allgemein, da sich dazu im Netz nahezu nichts finden lässt und auch hier im Forum konnte mir niemand Auskunft zu LFC im Detail geben.

Eine von mir gern verwendete Funktion am HTPC ist Fluid Motion von AMD.
Wer diese nicht kennt, findet hier ein gutes Beispiel dazu:YouTube
Leider ist AMD offenbar nicht in der Lage das Feature klar zu kommunizieren, daher ist es recht unbekannt weswegen ich hier kurz darauf eingehe.
Es bewirkt eine glatte Wiedergabe von 24p Material wie es z.B. üblicherweise bei BluRay´s vorliegt. 
Mein Softwareplayer, Power DVD Ultra beherrscht das Feature und wertet BluRay´s in Verbindung mit einer AMD Karte ab GCN 1.2 spürbar auf, durch eine Interpolation von Frames, was eine glatte Wiedergabe mit 60Hz ermöglicht ohne Artefakte. Ein einstellen von 24Hz in den Windowseinstellungen sorgt übrigens für mehr Probleme als dass es nutzt und ist Fluid Motion deutlich unterlegen in der Wiedergabe.

Gespannt war ich jetzt auf die Verbindung von 144Hz mit Fluid Motion Wiedergabe. Enttäuscht musste ich erst feststellen dass Fluid Motion sich mit dem Monitor nicht aktivieren lässt.
Nach etwas rumprobieren war das Problem aber schnell ausgemacht. Die 144Hz sorgen für Probleme. Mit 60Hz oder 120Hz lässt sich das Feature wie gewohnt nutzen.
Das Ergebnis überzeugt auf ganzer Linie und funktioniert auch mit aktiviertem HDR einwandfrei. Sehr gut!

Ich hab mich auch noch kurz dem Thema Frequenzübertaktung via CRU gewidmet. Mein Panel schaffte eine Übertaktung auf 153Hz, gemeinsam mit Freesync2. Die Syncrange nach unten auszudehnen erschien mir aufgrund von LFC jetzt nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Kein überragendes Ergebnis, aber erwartbar. Generell würde ich sagen, es lohnt nicht die Hz-Rate zu übertakten. Vor allem wenn man Freesync2 nutzen möchte. Zwar funktioniert die Syncronisierung mit entsprechender Anpassung, aber der Monitor gibt keine Anzeige mehr aus im OSD wie die angepasste Refreshrate ist. Da ich diese Zusatzinformation zu schätzen weiß, habe ich alles wieder auf Standard gesetzt. Wer das Letzte aus dem Display rauskitzeln möchte und die Anzeige im OSD nicht benötigt kann auch übertakten, auch mit Sync.
Ich denke mit einem weiteren Absenken der Syncrange könnte man auch die vermeintlichen Nachteile des LFC kompensieren, leider habe ich es nicht mehr geschafft dies im Detail zu testen. Evtl. reiche ich Erkenntnis dazu noch nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HDR für Gaming, schon heute sein Geld wert?*​Die HDR Aktivierung unter Windows muss man manuell in den Anzeigeeinstellungen vornehmen. Mittlerweile hat Windows auch eine Helligkeitsregulierung für SDR Inhalte, womit man das deutlich dunklere Bild auf dem Desktop etwas kompensieren kann. Die Darstellungsqualität ist leider trotzdem schlechter, weswegen ich es so handhabe dass ich HDR stets separat aktiviere wenn ich beabsichtige es zu nutzen. Sehr praktisch ist, dass die HDR Aktivierung an die Profiltasten des Monitors gekoppelt wird. Man kann sich also bequem ein Setting für HDR einrichten und auf einer der Schnelltasten legen. 
Auf diese gehe ich weiter unten bei den Zusatzfeatures auch nochmal etwas genauer ein. Ebenfalls sehr praktisch ist, dass der Monitor das aktiverte HDR auch direkt im Banner des Bildsignals anzeigt, so dass man direkt erkennt dass die Funktion aktiviert ist oder auch nicht. Bei Bedarf kann dies auch nochmal im OSD des Bildschirms kontrolliert werden.
Wer auch über Youtube HDR Wiedergabe möchte, muss jedoch zusätzlich unter Einstellungen/Apps/Videowiedergabe diese aktivieren!Ziemlich unnötig wie ich finde, dass könnte Windows wirklich besser lösen.

Die Darstellungsqualität mit HDR ist bei den von mir getesteten Filmen durchweg überzeugend. Ich nutze unterschiedliche BluRay´s um Bildqualität oder Tonqualität zu testen an meinem HTPC.
Zum testen der Wiedergabequalität habe ich folgende Filme verwendet:
Tron Legacy(aufgrund des vielen Schwarz im Bild und der stark kontrastierenden Neonfarben.)
Pacific Rim(wie Tron Legacy viel Schwarz und starker Kontrast)
Vaiana Das Paradies hat einen Haken(Renderfilm von Disney mit hervorragender Bildqualität und feiner Darstellung) 
Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde(gute Mischung aus klassischem Filmmaterial und CGN)

Ich konnte so gut wie keine Nachteile der HDR Funktion in Filmen ausmachen, das einzige was auffällt ist, dass eine stärkere Körnung in sehr dunklem Material auftritt. Bei Tron Legacy z.B. sehr gut zu erkennen.Da man Filme aber eigentlich meist mit einem gewissen Abstand zum Bildsschirm schaut, stellt das kaum einen Makel dar. Viele TV Fans schätzen eine gewisse Körnung auch als Stilmittel.

In Filmen wie Tron und Pacific Rim, zeigt HDR auch was es zu leisten vermag. Sattes Schwarz, gut erkennbare Details in dunklen Szenen und knallig leuchtende Farben und Kontraste. Helle Scheinwerfer in dunklen Szenen blenden einen regelrecht.  Die Neonfarben in Tron, sind wirklich eine Augenweise mit HDR. Ein deutlicher Mehrwert wie ich finde.

In Vaiana erwartet einen ein hervorragender Kontrast, satte und leuchtende Farben und eine atmosphärische Darstellung des Rendermaterials. Meine Tocjter würde sich sicher über ein Display dieser Qualität im Wohnzimmer freuen.

In Der Hobbit kommt HDR eher unterschwellig zur Geltung und akzentuiert meist eher Details und Atmosphäre ohne deutlichen "aha Effekt". Auch tritt hier die Körnung nochmals deutlicher hervor die der Film generell als Stilmittel verwendet.
Die spezielle Wiedergabe von HDR optimierten Material, dass man zu genüge auf Youtube findet, ist wie erwartet sehr schön anzuschauen.

Aber kommen wir zu dem eigentlichen Einsatzzweck eine Gamingmonitors. Spiele.
Wie oben aufgelistet habe ich Shadow of War, Final Fantasy XV Demo, Battlefront 2 und Resident Evil 7 zum testen der Funktion verwendet. Alle vier Spiele weisen einen völlig unterschiedlichen Charakter auf und eigenen sich daher sehr gut zum testen der HDR Funktion.

Am besten umgesetzt fand ich HDR in Mordor:Shadow of War.
Das Spiel eignet sich einerseits vom Setting und der Atmosphäre perfekt für HDR, aber auch die technische Umsetzung ist hier am gelungensten wie ich finde.
Die Beleuchtung ist sehr schön anzuschauen, Lavaflüsse erscheinen in einem gleißenden Rot, die dunkle Umgebung wirkt drückend und düster wie es sein soll. 
Die Beleuchtung glaubhafter und deutlich feiner abgestuft, Kontraste der Umgebung, Objekte und Personen  kräftiger und realistischer. Wer ein HDR Gerät sein eigen nennt, dem kann ich Shadow of War sehr ans Herz legen um die Funktion mal auszufahren, hier erhält man mit HDR einen deutlichen Mehrwert wie ich finde!

In Resident Evil 7 habe ich ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie bei Mordor erwartet, wurde aber etwas enttäuscht muss ich sagen.
Das liegt größtenteils daran, dass in diesem Spiel ein Zielkonflikt durch HDR entsteht, der vor allem darauf beruht, dass man nicht so genau weiß, wie der Entwickler sich den Idealzustand des Spiel eigentlich vorstellt bzw. was man selbst von diesem Spiel erwartet.
Konfiguriere ich das Spiel auf SDR, wirkt es deutlich dunkler, düsterer und ich sehe vieles erst wenn ich es direkt Beleuchte z.B. mit der Taschenlampe. 
Konfiguriere ich das Spiel dann auf HDR, sehe ich vieles deutlich früher, Objekte die vorher im dunklen verschwanden sind nun direkt sichtbar, die Ausleuchtung erfolgt nicht mehr so punktuell wie unter SDR sondern mit feinen Übergängen.Überraschenderweise sind die Kontraste bei RE7 in SDR auch deutlich kräftiger als bei der HDR Wiedergabe, wodurch einem SDR subjektiv besser erscheint.

Ich bin erst davon ausgegangenen das es eine Einstellungssache sei, aber nach unzähligen Versuchen, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass sich die HDR Wiedergabe korrekt verhält.
Den Umstand der fehlenden Kontraststärke habe ich manuell durch eine deutlich höhere Farbsättigung im AMD Treiber entgegen gewirkt, damit war zumindest der Umstand der blassen Kontraste behoben und die HDR Wiedergabe war zumindest nicht mehr nachteilig. 
Welche Darstellung ist jetzt aber besser? Die Frage muss bei diesem Spiel jeder für sich beantworten, das Spiel lebt eigentlich von seiner schaurigen Atmosphäre und dunklen Umgebung in der man sich lieber zweimal umdreht um eine Ecke auszuleuchten. HDR hebt zwar die Details im Bild und wirkt vor allem bei der Beleuchtung deutlich realistischer und glaubwürdiger, zerstört aber dadurch ein wenig die beängstigende Atmosphäre in dem Spiel. Es ist hier also eher Geschmackssache welche Darstellung "besser" ist.

Bei Final Fanatsy XV bewirkt HDR  eine deutliche Aufwertung der Darstellung. Die Beleuchtung wirkt wesentlich authentischer, gerade meine Benchmarkszene der Galdin Kai zeigt dass sehr gut. In der Abenddämmerung, wirkt das gleißende Licht richtig idyllisch, im Restaurant am Kai wirken die Beleuchtungsquellen plastisch und harmonisch abgestimmt.  Bei Tag glänzt der Sand förmlich in der heißen Sonne und die Umgebung wirkt hell ausgeleuchtet so dass man sich teilweise sogar geblendet fühlt.
Nachts im Restaurant ist die Umgebung aus dem Gebäude heraus kaum zu erkennen, was einer korrekten Darstellung entspricht wenn man vom hellen ins dunkle schaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
FFXV hat eine sehr gute Grafikqualität im allgemeinen wie ich finde, aber auch einige Kuriositäten die mit HDR teilweise verstärkt werden.

Da ist z.B. der seltsame Umstand dass ich Nachts über hunderte Meter die Fische im Wasser zählen kann, da diese quasi wie Neonleuchten im "dunklen" Wasser schwimmen. Das wirkt etwas befremdlich, ist aber auch ohne HDR der Fall, nur mit HDR kommt es damit nochmals stärker zur Geltung. Auch der 1Km weit entfernte Gegenstand irgendwo in den Bergen leuchtet und funkelt derart stark dass er nachts wie ein Stern im Gebirge funkelt. Diese Kleinigkeiten ändern aber nichts am deutlichen Mehrwert der HDR Darstellung und können sogar teilweise nützlich sein im Spiel.

Der Inputlag bei HDR der gerne beschrieben wird, ist für mich nur schwer fest zu machen. Gerne hätte ich die Funktion von Freesync 2 getestet, die dem Monitor das zusätzliche Tone Mapping erspart.Es gibt aber wohl, stand heute, nur ein Spiel, welches dieses unterstützt und dass ist Far Cry 5.
Far Cry 5 soll auch die aktuell überzeugendste HDR Darstellung aufweisen, sowie den vollen Freesync 2 Support inkl. Tone Mapping. Wer also noch nach einem Benchmark für seinen HDR Monitor oder Freesync2 sucht, ist bei Far Cry 5 wohl aktuell am besten aufgehoben. Leider konnte ich das Spiel nicht testen.

Wer Probleme in HDR Spielen mit dem mangelnden Kontrast oder zu wenig Helligkeit hat, dem kann ich noch folgenden Tip geben, sofern eine AMD Karte genutzt wird:
Nutzt dass Radeon Overlay ingame und passt euch die Kontrastwerte, die Helligkeit sowie die Farbsättigung an eure Präferenzen an. Das ist zwar ein zusätzlicher Schritt Arbeit und lässt sich leider auch nicht mit den Spieleprofilen im Adrenalin verknüpfen(das wäre wirklich mal super wenn das ginge) aber selbst eine hohe Farbsättigung von 160, oder ein deutlich erhöhter Kontrastwert wirken sich in HDR Anwendungen kaum negativ aus, im Gegensatz zu SDR wo man schnell eine übersättigtes Bild erhält. Bei RE7 hat mir das Bild ohne diesen Eingriff überhaupt nicht gefallen, bei FFXV konnte ich mit ein wenig Feinjustierung ebenfalls die Bildqualität nochmals deutlich steigern.

Mein klares Fazit zu HDR, wenn man kann, sollte man es schon heute mitnehmen. Ein Killerfeature ist es noch nicht, aber ein Mehrwert definitiv vorhanden. Wer gerne auch mal mit dem Monitor Filme schaut, der wird es sowieso lieben. Hier ist HDR eigentlich durchweg  positiv zu bewerten. Bei Spielen kommt es immer auf die jeweilige Umsetzung der Hersteller an. Mit zunehmender Verbreitung im Wohnzimmer sollte man aber als PC-Nutzer nicht hinten runter fallen wenn die Kollegen auf XBox und PS4 schon fleißig mit HDR zocken. Mir gefällt das Feature sehr gut und ich bin froh es nutzen zu können mit dem Monitor. Es ist auch zu erwarten, dass viele neue Titel die Technik unterstützen werden. Ich würde sie also bei einem Neukauf berücksichtigen. Der Umstand dass der Monitor "nur" über 8 dimmbare Zonen verfügt, macht sich kaum bemerkbar. Auf einem modernen TV Gerät mit OLED konnte ich keine gravierend bessere Umsetzung des Features erkennen, auch wenn Unterschiede bei genauere Betrachtung zu erkennen sind. Besser 8 Zonen, als keine!

*Zusatzfeatures, nützlich oder Spielerei?*​Hier möchte ich noch kurz auf Besonderheiten des Monitos kurz eingehen.
Schnelltasten
ENDLICH Schnelltasten die sich programmieren lassen!Danke Samsung! Es ist einfach ein Graus, nachts mit seinen Gamingeinstellung gezockt zu haben und dann in den Browser wechselt um von einer weißen Seite wie Startpage,PCGH oder Google die Netzhaut weg gebrannt bekommt. Mit den programmierbaren Tasten kann ich den Monitor ideal auf meine Nutzung abstimmen, ohne eine Kompromisseinstellung vorzunehmen wie ich es vorher gehandhabt habe. Wer hat schon Lust, ständig die Settings am Monitor on the fly zu ändern?
Bei den Einstellungen der Schnelltasten, wird sicher jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben haben.Ich nutze meine Profiltasten wie folgt:
*Profil 1: Desktop, Browser, Word etc.*
SRGB, eine geringe Helligkeit, Freesync deaktivert. Das ermöglicht ein angenehmes arbeiten und browsen, spart Energie und schont die Augen.
*Profil 2:Freesync 2 Gaming*
RPG Profil, Freesync auf Ultimate, Kontrast auf 90 und leicht erhöhte Schärfe auf 64. Mein standard Spieleprofil, sattes Schwarz, kräftige Farben und dank Sync kein Tearing.
*Profil 3: High Fps Gaming*
sRGB, Reaktionszeit auf schnellstens, 144Hz.Für schnelle Shooter wie Quake um die 144Hz voll auszunutzen.

Man könnte sich jetzt wahlweise noch ein Profil für die Filmwiedergabe anlegen, also 60/120Hz mit Fluid Motion und aktiviertem HDR, oder ein HDR Gamingprofil etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Arena Lightning
Die Rückseitige Beleuchtung ist ganz nett, gerade im dunklen und entlastet ein wenig die Augen wie ich finde. Die Beleuchtung ist aber kaum wahrnehmbar und sehr dezent.
Wer gerne etwas mehr Licht haben möchte, dem kann ich folgenden Tip geben. Einfach die Blende an der Rückseite abmontieren, dann wirds deutlich heller. Alternativ lässt sich das Licht im OSD deaktivieren. Ich nutze das Licht ohne Blende um ein wenig mehr Licht im Rückraum zu haben, mit Blende finde ich es zu wenig. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Das Licht reagiert auf Umgebungsgeräusche und pulsiert stärker in hektischen Kampfszenen z.B.

Schnellladefunktion via USB 
Praktische Sache, ich lade damit mein Handy und meine Dampfen, geht ein gutes Stück schneller als normal. Die USB Ports sitzen aber ungünstig, man sollte sich also das Kabel seiner Wahl dort verlegen und dann auch dort belassen. Ständig an der Rückseite des Monitors zu fummeln ist bei dessen Gewicht nicht so pralle, die Blende ist auch ziemlich umständlich gelöst.Wer öfters dran muss sollte diese weg lassen. Nur der SS2 Anschluss ermöglicht ein schnelleres Laden, dafür ist es nicht nötig die USB Ports mit dem Rechner zu verbinden. Die Funktion muss aber im OSD aktiviert werden.


*Nobody is perfect?*​Ich habe mir mal Nutzerreviews im Netz angeschaut um evtl. Probleme mit dem Gerät aufzuspüren.
Folgende "Probleme" habe ich untersucht:
Graues Bild
Das wohl schwerwiegendste Problem im Netz was ich gefunden habe, war die Darstellung einer grauen Fläche die in einem milchigen Bild mit schlechter Helligkeitsverteilung und Kontrastierung münden soll. Einige Nutzer schilderten auch eine Darstellung wie unter einer schlecht verklebten Schutzfolie.
Ich habe mehrere Farben als Vollbild dargestellt und nirgends Auffälligkeiten entdeckt, außer tatsächlich bei Grau.
Vorweg, es wäre mir nicht aufgefallen hätte ich nicht gezielt danach gesucht. In spielen mit viel Grau habe ich dass auch nochmal detailliert untersucht, sobald auch nur irgendwie eine Kontur oder Abstufung in dem Grau vorhanden ist, gibt es auch keinerlei Auffälligkeiten. Soll heißen, in der Praxis nicht feststellbar.
Die "Symptome" bei einem grauen Bild lassen sich schwer erklären, die Beschreibung eines Nutzers im Netz trifft es da meiner Meinung nach am besten. Es wirkt ein wenig wie als wenn eine Folie über dem Display liegt, das Grau neigt zu einem leichten Flimmern und wirkt leicht fleckig. Wirklich aktiv sehen, kann ich das aber nur, wenn ich näher als 20cm an den Bildschirm gehen. Normale Flächen z.B. im Browser etc. sind nicht/kaum betroffen. Ich kann hier also eine negativen Effekt bestätigen, aber man muss diesen schon erzwingen. In der praktischen Handhabung wirkt sich dies kaum aus, was ich jedoch feststellt habe ist dass auf grauem Untergrund das Ghosting etwas stärker auftritt, man sieht das gut im UFO Test von Blurbusters. Auch ist das überlagern der Bilder mit LFC(siehe Freesync2 Artikel) auf Grau stärker ausgeprägt.
Signal lost
Ich bin auf einige Berichte gestoßen in denen der Monitor aus dem Standby nicht aufwachen soll. Ich habe dass bewusst mehrfach erzwungen und kann dieses Problem mit DP nicht bestätigen. Der Monitor schaltet sich immer ein beim WakeUp. Bei einem weiteren Gerät jedoch, konnte ich jedoch das Problem reproduzieren. Der Monitor reagiert bereit beim normalen Anschalten nicht selbstständig auf das Signal. Ich denke es hängt mit der Einstellung "Automatisch Aus" im OSD zusammen, ich teste das aktuell noch weiter und ergänze dies bei Bedarf hier.
Beide Monitore waren an dem selben System angeschlossen! Ich bin noch nicht wirklich dahinter gekommen woran es liegt.
BLB, Ghosting etc.
Minimales BLB(Backlight Bleeding) ist an den äußersten Rändern leicht vorhanden, das hat quasi jedes Gerät.Muss man aber Suchen um es zu finden, absolut im grünen Bereich bei dem Gerät. Clouding konnte ich kaum feststellen. Logischerweise reagieren die Dimming Zonen bei schwarzem Hintergrund leicht auf einen weißen Mauszeiger oder auf weiße Schrift z.B. beim einblenden der Entwicklerlogogs im Ladebildschirm. Ich sehe darin jedoch kein Problem und es fällt kaum auf.
Ghosting tritt ohne Overdrive durchaus mal an dunklen Objekten in Bewegung auf. Bereits die erste Stufe des Overdrives eliminiert dies aber quasi vollständig. Störend ist es jedoch nicht.
Schärfe der Schrift
Mangelnde schärfe in der Schriftdarstellung soll VA-Panels gelegentlich betreffen. Meine Schrift ist überall klar konturiert und gut lesbar. Die Pixeldichte wirkt hier etwas nachteilig bei dem Gerät, aber das ist logisch und normal. Ich hatte wie gesagt zwei Geräte zur Verfügung, beide hatten keine Probleme bei der Schriftdarstellung.

Alle Probleme habe ich mit der 1016er Firmware untersucht, die 1019er Firmware hat keine Änderungen im Verhalten gebracht soweit ich das bisher erkennen kann.

*Fazit*​Der C32HG70 macht fast alles richtig, er liefert eine hervorragende Bildqualität, hat eine schnelle Reaktionszeit, bietet ein herausragendes Featureset und die Bedienung ist dank des übersichtlichen OSD´s, des tollen Teleskoparms und der sehr praktischen Schnelltasten überaus komfortabel.

Die HDR Funktion und Freesync2 sind klare Kaufargumente und funktionieren einwandfrei. Auch die Qualität der Funktionen überzeugt, die Syncrange ist üppig und HDR überzeugt in seiner Umsetzung.
144Hz und die SweetSpot Auflösung WQHD runden das Paket mit einer guten Reaktionszeit ab.

Das Design und die Verarbeitungsqualität des Geräts würde ich als durchschnittlich bezeichnen. Hier leistet sich der HG70 keine deutlichen Ausrutscher, aber bei dem ein oder anderen Kunststoffteil wäre in Sachen Verarbeitung und Design etwas mehr drin gewesen. Der üppige Platzbedarf des Displays ist ein Tribut an die Funktionalität des Geräts. Es ist hoch flexibel einsetzbar, das hat jedoch seinen Preis. Vor allem die Tiefe des Standfußes mit dem Teleskoparm kann bei dem ein oder anderen kritisch sein. Ich selbst habe sehr wenig Platz und sitze nah am Display, empfinde es aber nicht als Nachteil. Das sieht aber sicher jeder etwas anders.

Generell kann ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen,das Display hat mich durchweg überzeugt und ich bin froh dass es auf meinem Schreibtisch steht. Die Vorteile überwiegen die kleinen Kritikpunkte deutlich. Die 94ppi sind hart an der Grenze für den Hardwareenthusiasten. Dafür kann aber das Panel nichts.Wer die 32 Zoll bevorzugt, der macht hier definitiv nichts falsch. Ich muss sagen dass ich mich an die geringere Pixeldichte gewöhnt habe und die Größe des Displays zu schätzen weiß. Die deutlich bessere Immersion wiegt den Nachteil alles in allem auf.

Klarheit könnte Samsung mal schaffen mit den Firmwareversionen, vor allem Notes wären interessant, aber auch die Unklarheit beim download der Firmware und beim Updatevorgang sind nicht sonderlich Kundenfreundlich und gerade Laien dürften sich schwer damit tun da durchzublicken. Es ist also noch Luft nach oben in einigen Bereichen.


----------



## Aumenator (5. Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn dein Review schon ein paar Tage alt ist: Danke, überlege gerade ob es bei mir 27 oder 32 Zoll werden.
Dein Review hat mich weitergebracht, auch wenn ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe


----------

